# What is this substance that keeps clogging my drain??



## JSDNJ

Bought a house a month ago. Among the myriad of problems is this one.

My kitchen sink and dishwasher drain into a PVC line that empties into the sewer line right before it exits the house.

About a week ago, this line started spewing all over the place at the rubber sleeve where it meets the sewer line.

I removed it and found a white, chalky substance that sort of resembled wet drywall or plaster.

I removed it all, ran some water down the line, and was happy that it wasn't a backed-up sewer.

Put it all together and went about my life. Now, a week later my kitchen sink backs up and I go into the basement to find the same thing. The line is totally stopped. Was able to get some material out of the sewer line with a shop vac. This is what it looks like:





























What the hell is this?


----------



## de-nagorg

Hard water deposits.

Usually Calcium / lime, or a mixture of both.

A strong drain cleaner used repeatedly should clear it up.


ED


----------



## JSDNJ

de-nagorg said:


> Hard water deposits.
> 
> Usually Calcium / lime, or a mixture of both.
> 
> A strong drain cleaner used repeatedly should clear it up.
> 
> 
> ED


That was a thought as well, but I cleared it and it was there a week later. Could it build up that fast?

Could it be dishwasher soap? We use those cascade packs.


----------



## de-nagorg

It could have dislodged upstream , and caught in a restrictive bend or narrowing there again, and if you are overstuffing the dishwasher dispenser. CUT IT OUT. 

Take the sample to your County extension office and see if they offer an analysis of the stuff.

Might have a fee, but most counties have a free service, because your taxes have paid their wages.


ED


----------



## JSDNJ

de-nagorg said:


> It could have dislodged upstream , and caught in a restrictive bend or narrowing there again, and if you are overstuffing the dishwasher dispenser. CUT IT OUT.
> 
> Take the sample to your County extension office and see if they offer an analysis of the stuff.
> 
> Might have a fee, but most counties have a free service, because your taxes have paid their wages.
> 
> 
> ED


I just use the dishwasher packs.


----------



## Gymschu

I'm not saying it couldn't be hard water deposits. That's certainly possible as ED pointed out, but it looks like something more, like someone flushed or poured something down the drain where it got lodged and caused the backup. It really could be just about anything. If your drain line is made up entirely of PVC all the way to the street, it would not likely be tree roots, however if some of your drain line is made up of clay pipes, well, those get lots of tree roots. Also, it's not unheard of for a former owner, in haste, trying to patch up walls, etc. before selling, poured some quickset joint compound down the drain where it hardened up like cement and lodge in the pipe causing a back up. I've seen that happen numerous times over the years. 

At this point I think what you have removed is only temporarily alleviating the problem. You may want to rent a roto-rooter and try to dislodge or cut out the blockage yourself or call in a plumbing service to clear the lines for you. The nice thing about a plumber is that most today have a remote camera device that can go through the lines and pinpoint the problem.......money well spent when it comes to plumbing issues.


----------



## JSDNJ

Gymschu said:


> I'm not saying it couldn't be hard water deposits. That's certainly possible as ED pointed out, but it looks like something more, like someone flushed or poured something down the drain where it got lodged and caused the backup. It really could be just about anything. If your drain line is made up entirely of PVC all the way to the street, it would not likely be tree roots, however if some of your drain line is made up of clay pipes, well, those get lots of tree roots. Also, it's not unheard of for a former owner, in haste, trying to patch up walls, etc. before selling, poured some quickset joint compound down the drain where it hardened up like cement and lodge in the pipe causing a back up. I've seen that happen numerous times over the years.
> 
> At this point I think what you have removed is only temporarily alleviating the problem. You may want to rent a roto-rooter and try to dislodge or cut out the blockage yourself or call in a plumbing service to clear the lines for you. The nice thing about a plumber is that most today have a remote camera device that can go through the lines and pinpoint the problem.......money well spent when it comes to plumbing issues.


It's only PVC from the kitchen sing and dishwasher to the sewer line, which is old cast iron. 

The clog is happening where the PVC connects to the old cast pipe at a 45* angle.


----------



## BayouRunner

It's a combination of grease, soap and everything else that goes down your drain. We have had it a few times over the last twenty five years in my place. In our house it only happens between the kitchen and the septic system. Looks exactly the same as what you have in your picture. It will completely clog the pipe. It's easy to knock through. I put a clean out right before the septic tank and used a commode snake. A drain machine would probably do a better job. It easy to dislodge though


----------



## hkstroud

That is certainly not hard water mineral deposits, not in a weeks time.

And it probably came from the sink, not the dishwasher.

It is probably just what it looks like. Drywall dust or joint compound.

You said you just purchased the house. Previous owner probably had drywall repairs made and some idiot washed drywall tools off in the sink and put drywall mud down the drain. 

You can keep cleaning it out at the rubber coupling, as you have twice now. Or you can remove the trap under the sink and run a drain snake down the drain. Then stick a hose in the drain and flush well. Hope that you get it all (probably will).

I would wait and see. Let lots of water run at the sink during normal use for the next few weeks.


----------



## Behandy

I retrieved the same kind of debris (a little whiter in color) from AC drain. Very odd, I expect the AC condensation water to be pure. After many days of pouring in vinegar, wait 24 hours and vacuum piece of this kind of debris, I still cannot open up the pipe. I have tried CO2 pressure gun, suction, water pressure....


----------



## Ghostmaker

Grease cake. 










Never throw grease down a sink can it and trash it.

Order this https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001N09KN...t=&hvlocphy=9015354&hvtargid=pla-353444068692

I have never had a blockage in 17 years I use this stuff BIO CLEAN.


----------



## BayouRunner

Behandy said:


> I retrieved the same kind of debris (a little whiter in color) from AC drain. Very odd, I expect the AC condensation water to be pure. After many days of pouring in vinegar, wait 24 hours and vacuum piece of this kind of debris, I still cannot open up the pipe. I have tried CO2 pressure gun, suction, water pressure....


Ac drains are definitely not pure. You can get some pretty nasty stuff in there. When it's real bad we just replace the entire drain pipe. Most of the time we use co2. Sulphuric acid works pretty well if pipe replacement is not feasible. We only change the 3/4 line, nothing larger. But at times it even stops up the main line 1/12 or 2 inch pipe. We get the homeowner to call a sewer service at that point.


----------



## Ghostmaker

Use a sewer jet and push it to larger sewer.


----------



## Behandy

Behandy said:


> I retrieved the same kind of debris (a little whiter in color) from AC drain. Very odd, I expect the AC condensation water to be pure. After many days of pouring in vinegar, wait 24 hours and vacuum piece of this kind of debris, I still cannot open up the pipe. I have tried CO2 pressure gun, suction, water pressure....


After working on this for a long time, I discovered that the AC drain pipe is linked to the main drain pipe of the house. The outside drain opening can be a AC overflow pipe. I assume the white substance came in from the main drain at the other end of AC drain pipe. This explanation is consistent with the original post that the white chalk substance is from a kitchen drain pipe. 

What made my discovery hard is that all drain pipes, including the possible overflow connection, are under the foundation that cannot be seen. I confirmed the AC drain pipe and main drain pipe connection theorem by opening the kitchen drain clean hole and noticing activities when vacuuming the AC drain pipe.

I opened the AC drain line by pouring vinegar into the AC drain pipe, until overflow, waiting for 24 hours, vacuuming (wet vac suck/blow) the pipe, repeating this three steps for days. A lot of the white chalk pieces came out. PS. Cut off all the turns of the drain pipe that can be reconstructed to reduce the difficulty that white chalk pieces come out. Also the "Dyivac" attachment between vacuum and AC drain line helped. The form does not let me post a link yet. Hope you can find it by search Dyivac on amazon.

Thank everyone who responded and tried to help me out.


----------



## sturner

Did anyone ever find out exactly what this is? As I've just had this clog my floor drain twice in less than a year. Plumber is blaming our laundry detergent but the clog smells a bit like oil. And I use dissolving laundry strips so wondering if it could be them? We've lived here for over 8 years and this is the first times this has happened.


----------



## sturner

BayouRunner said:


> It's a combination of grease, soap and everything else that goes down your drain. We have had it a few times over the last twenty five years in my place. In our house it only happens between the kitchen and the septic system. Looks exactly the same as what you have in your picture. It will completely clog the pipe. It's easy to knock through. I put a clean out right before the septic tank and used a commode snake. A drain machine would probably do a better job. It easy to dislodge though


Is there some special trick to preventing it from reoccuring? Like using hot water in the washing machine instead of cold or regularly flushing with baking soda and vinegar or just boiling water down the kitchen sink? I've spent over $500 on two plumbers in less than a year and this substance is what they tell me is the issue but they are no help at all on what it is so I can stop it happening again?


----------



## surferdude2

I suspect the pods are the culprit. They need to be used with regard to some factors that may cause problems. One is how much cycle run time is allowed before the water is dumped and the other is how hot is the water. They work best on normal or long wash cycles and with water temperature of 140° F. 

Even though the OP is not likely to read this, his a/c drain should not have been directly connected to the sewer drain, it's a code violation for good reason. That was why the gunk was coming out when he vacuumed the line. He was using the detergent pods in the dishwasher so perhaps his water temperature versus cycle time was a factor too.

Of course grease from cooking and food pieces are the biggest reason drains get clogged. Once the pipes get a good grease coating, stuff builds from there. Solids that normally wash on down, like egg shells, will stick to the pipe and build up over time, along with other stuff like bits of plastic and paper that go down the drain if care isn't taken.

Some say facial tissues shouldn't be flushed but I've done it forever and no problem... same for egg shells, never any problem dumping them down the disposal. A healthy ungreased drain will handle almost anything you can put down it.

If you use good practices and still get clogged, you may have roots in the system or some large heavy thing that got flushed down the toilet and is acting as a screen to catch stuff and cause a stoppage. My plumber friend says you wouldn't believe the things he pulls out of drains. Everything from wash cloths to underwear and toys, both kids and grownups toys!


----------



## sturner

Thanks but I don't have a dishwasher nor use powdered laundry detergent. I have a 'fat can' for all bacon grease and do very little frying. What I don't understand is in 8 years here, it's just happened in the last 9 months (twice). The only thing that is different in the last year is that I now use eco laundry strips which fully dissolve. Since these are a new product, it seems logical to think they are the culprit BUT how is it that the exact same type of clog could have occurred in other people's drains years ago BEFORE these strips were in circulation. They are organic, no dyes, no perfume and I have tested to make sure they really do dissolve fully in cold water and they do. Guess all I can do is do hot water flushes, baking soda and be even more anal about food products in the sink. Thanks again.


----------



## BayouRunner

sturner said:


> Is there some special trick to preventing it from reoccuring? Like using hot water in the washing machine instead of cold or regularly flushing with baking soda and vinegar or just boiling water down the kitchen sink? I've spent over $500 on two plumbers in less than a year and this substance is what they tell me is the issue but they are no help at all on what it is so I can stop it happening again?


Have no idea really. I’ve not been able to pinpoint it myself


----------



## SeniorSitizen

To determine the substance make up a sample taken to the county extension service or the university lab folks for testing may be required.


Grease and Lye ( Drano ) - the 2 important ingredients in making a bar of Lye soap.:biggrin2:




Mixing baking soda and vinegar often looks impressive because of the reaction but in general that result only ends in making salt water.


Edit: Edit:


----------



## surferdude2

SeniorSitizen said:


> To determine the substance make up a sample taken to the county extension service or the university lab folks for testing may be required.
> 
> 
> Grease and Lye ( Drano ) - the 2 important ingredients in making a bar of Lye soap.:biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixing baking soda and vinegar often looks impressive because of the reaction but in general that result only ends in making salt water.
> 
> 
> Edit: Edit:


Grandma Inez and I used some of the grease from rendering the pork fat into cracklins for the required fat and used the lye we got from leaching it out of the stove ashes. I got to do the stirring of the large cast iron pot that sat over a wood fire. Grandpa Charlie's contribution was building the lye leaching box and the soap mold. I sure do appreciate a bar of store bought soap nowadays, like Irish Spring for example. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Eugene123456789

The white chalky material is the product of fatty acids ( components of fat) combined with minerals( calcium, magnesium) and soap/detergents. 
It has nothing to do with your dish washer. Hard water, soap, detergents and grease from kitchen sources combine to form the material.
The best way to clear it is mechanical such as a snake. Liquid decloggers or hot water are generally ineffective. One should minimize pouring grease into the sink. Water softener may help some. Invest in a powered snake will save you lots of money over time.


----------



## bob22

Pit some in a cup of vinegar. If it fizzes or bubbles like crazy it is likely hard water deposits. If not, likely grease as has been mentioned.


----------



## MHA

sturner said:


> Thanks but I don't have a dishwasher nor use powdered laundry detergent. I have a 'fat can' for all bacon grease and do very little frying. What I don't understand is in 8 years here, it's just happened in the last 9 months (twice). The only thing that is different in the last year is that I now use eco laundry strips which fully dissolve. Since these are a new product, it seems logical to think they are the culprit BUT how is it that the exact same type of clog could have occurred in other people's drains years ago BEFORE these strips were in circulation. They are organic, no dyes, no perfume and I have tested to make sure they really do dissolve fully in cold water and they do. Guess all I can do is do hot water flushes, baking soda and be even more anal about food products in the sink. Thanks again.


I am having the same issues, occured twice in less than 12 month, first time I blamed the wife, thinking she empty oil from Tuna cans in sink ....., I know last 12 month we never empty anything except water, however a blockage again, we own the house for 15 years, never issues.
The washing machine and dishwasher use different drain ( OK ). the only new item that we use in the water softner, I am wondering if its not the root cause of this !!. do u have a water softner that flush in that drain every 24H ??


----------



## my215

Hi, I know this is an old thread, did you ever find root cause? I have similar issue where all this gunk is stuck at that 45 degree angle on the left-most U of the cast iron.
We wipe off the grease from our pans/etc before washing in the kitchen sink ... so, I'm very surprised all this gunk seems to be building up in less than 6 months since we first had the pipe cleaned when it clogged.

I am going to throw this out there just because I think it may possibly be related to my problem ... is the pitch/slope of your main sewer line correct (enough)?



JSDNJ said:


> It's only PVC from the kitchen sing and dishwasher to the sewer line, which is old cast iron.
> 
> The clog is happening where the PVC connects to the old cast pipe at a 45* angle.


----------



## my215

we've had this blockage twice in a year as well. trying to find root cause. I am going to throw 2 suggestions out ...

1) is the slope of your main drain correct
2) have you had the main sewer line cleaned going out to the street



MHA said:


> I am having the same issues, occured twice in less than 12 month, first time I blamed the wife, thinking she empty oil from Tuna cans in sink ....., I know last 12 month we never empty anything except water, however a blockage again, we own the house for 15 years, never issues.
> The washing machine and dishwasher use different drain ( OK ). the only new item that we use in the water softner, I am wondering if its not the root cause of this !!. do u have a water softner that flush in that drain every 24H ??


----------

